# En acabant / En acabar



## germanbz

Hola bon dia.

Una consulta al voltant d'un dubte que m'ha vingut sobre la locució adverbial "*En acabant*" que tal com diu el diccionari del IEC es:

*10 * [LC]  en acabant _loc. adv. _Després, tot seguit.

I així es com acostume a utilitzar-la sempre.  _En acabant amb la paella ens anirem a casa._

El dubte que tinc es si es pot utilitzar sempre tant en passat com en futur sense variació i si es tendix a utilitzar en ambdós situacions, no sé si es una errónia percepció personal però em sembla que es sol utilitzar més en futur. Repetix que es una sensació no molt firme i totalment subjectiva.

_En acabant la paella ens anarem a la nostra casa.
En acabant la paella ens anirem a la nostra casa._

 i per altra banda si existix o seria en qualsevol cas incorrecte la variació "_En acabar_" ja que em sembla haver-lo sentit més d'una volta.

Gràcies.


----------



## ACQM

Per mí sempre és "en acabar" y es pot utilitzar en passat, present o futur:

En acabar la paella vam anar a casa nostra.
En acabar la paella anirem a casa nostra.
En acabar la paella hem anat a casa nostra.
En acabar la paella anem a casa nostra.

un enllaç sobre aquesta forma aquí


----------



## germanbz

El dubte m'havia vingut amb el verb acabar quan no he vist eixa forma de "en+infinitiu" al diccionari del IEC. 

(per cert, en la última frase volia escriure "si es en qualsevol cas correcta no incorrecta" ja està corregit.

Supose que l'utilització del gerundi o l'infinitiu en eixa locució serà una questió de dialectalisme i costum doncs.

En arribant
En aplegant
però
En vindre
En eixir


----------



## ACQM

Pel que sembla "en acabant" surt al diccionari com una forma fixe, específica del verb acabar (i tal vegada d'altres, com expliques) pero que amb qualsevol verb, a priori, es pot formar "en+infinitiu". Per tant, crec que tant en acabant com en acabar són correctes i tenen un significat sinònim. 

Ara que ho penso, el que sí he sentit per aquí es "en acabat" que també apareix al DIEC com a sinònom de "més tard". Tot i que la pronúncia sol ser "_encabat"_.


----------



## collons

En català, com en occità, són correctes i habituals les formes "en+infinitiu" i "en+gerundi", totes dues amb el sentit que dius. I s'usen tant per al futur, el present i el passat.

També existeixen els "en+participi" com en "en acabat", "en arribat" i alguns altres casos. Són més estranys. I l'encabat que comenta ACQM és efectivament una aglutinació.


----------



## Lurrezko

No dubto que en + gerundi sigui correcte, però a mi em sona poc natural, potser perquè és pràcticament desconeguda al meu entorn. Jo empraria sempre en + infinitiu (en acabar), com diu l'ACQM.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

Per les comarques del _sud més sud de la llengua l_a fórmula més comú, per no dir, l'única es: En acabant

L'alcover-Moll diu: (ja sé que no n'és normatiu)

*ACABANT *_ger. _
per _acabar. _*a) *En acabant, _loc. adv.: _després. «En acabant aniré a l'hort» (Tortosa, Alcalà de X.). «En acabant-se, menjarem figues »(Benassal).
    Fon.: en akaβán (Tortosa); n akaβánse (Benassal).

El DicPc.cat: http://www.dicpc.cat/index.php?opti...le&id=10268:en-acabant&catid=31&Itemid=100011

*En acabant*
Després (Val). |
*m**és tard, en acabat *(Gir)*, en acabar* (Mall)*.* |
_Primer dineu, que en acabant ja tindrem temps d’anar a la font_.  

_Tu, ara, festes, però en acabant tot són plors_.

*Diec2 :  *http://dlc.iec.cat/results.asp


*acabar *

.../...

*10 * [LC]  en acabant _loc. adv. _Després, tot seguit.


Com dirien els castellans: Nosaltres també tenim una llengua molt rica i plena. El que "succeïx" és que solament "coneguem" el nostre dialecte local i l'estàndard.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> Com dirien els castellans: Nosaltres també tenim una llengua molt rica i plena. El que "succeïx" és que solament "coneguem" el nostre dialecte local i l'estàndard.



Clar que sí, per això passem per aquest fòrum, per conèixer millor la seva riquesa. Jo ara ja conec l'expressió "en acabant" que no havia sentit mai.


----------



## Cambrilenc

a Cambrils és encabat. Encara es fa servir més sovint que no pas després


----------

